# Moving to Crete-question on location



## aryadesa (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi all,
I am thinking about moving to Crete, and I was wondering if any of you have any advice on which location in Crete might be best to be based. I'm generally happiest in small to mid-sized towns (not cities), where I can get to know people. I love the countryside/nature, would want to be near the sea (not too inland), with walks in nature / seclusion possible. But I also want access to a social scene; somewhere that has a good live music scene, and somewhere i can enjoy decent restaurants etc. (yeah.. I wanna lot of different things eh.. :juggle I'm British, but I don't necessarily have to be around other Brits. I will need to be somewhere English language is generally spoken easily though (at least at first... I can imagine learning the Greek language will take a while!) I've been an expatriate already for 20 years, living in East Africa, Indonesia, South Pacific etc with my work. Ready to move somewhere closer to home (folks getting older etc). I'm planning to visit Crete in the summer to check out various places, and I would really appreciate any advice on which places I should check out so I can maximize my time there.
Thanks so much everyone, σας ευχαριστώ


----------



## narco a (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi there
We went to Crete for a holiday last year and I am hoping to build soon in the Peloponnese but waiting to see what happens next with Greece. 

We stayed in Chania near Vamos. It's a lovely place but there are a lot of holiday villas there and a lot of Brits-so much so that the only English butcher in Greece has started a business there-very good mind you. The beach at Kalives is lovely but quite touristy. Sounds to me like Chania would suit you but I was surprisingly impressed with Rethymnon. The old town has a really good feel, and you can live close by but in the sticks. It has the advantage of sitting between both airports too. Best of luck.


----------



## aryadesa (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks so much, I'll for sure check these places out.
Much appreciated,


----------



## akeeley (Oct 2, 2015)

Did you make it to Crete? My wife and I just moved to Crete from the States and would love to meet more people, especially folks into live music, food, etc. 
Cheers,
Alex


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

*Your thoughts so far?*



akeeley said:


> Did you make it to Crete? My wife and I just moved to Crete from the States and would love to meet more people, especially folks into live music, food, etc.
> Cheers,
> Alex


We are also thinking of moving to Crete (checking the Peloponnese too) so would you mind sharing your experiences so far please? Good and bad! Thanks!


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

aryadesa said:


> Hi all,
> I am thinking about moving to Crete, and I was wondering if any of you have any advice on which location in Crete might be best to be based. I'm generally happiest in small to mid-sized towns (not cities), where I can get to know people. I love the countryside/nature, would want to be near the sea (not too inland), with walks in nature / seclusion possible. But I also want access to a social scene; somewhere that has a good live music scene, and somewhere i can enjoy decent restaurants etc. (yeah.. I wanna lot of different things eh.. :juggle I'm British, but I don't necessarily have to be around other Brits. I will need to be somewhere English language is generally spoken easily though (at least at first... I can imagine learning the Greek language will take a while!) I've been an expatriate already for 20 years, living in East Africa, Indonesia, South Pacific etc with my work. Ready to move somewhere closer to home (folks getting older etc). I'm planning to visit Crete in the summer to check out various places, and I would really appreciate any advice on which places I should check out so I can maximize my time there.
> Thanks so much everyone, σας ευχαριστώ


When I started reading this I thought 'I don't remember writing this'! It is almost exactly what I might have said. I'm an ex colonial too, from East Africa. So do please share anything you learn.  We are thinking Chania or Rethymnon at the moment as far as Crete is concerned. We are also considering the Peloponnese. Messinia.


----------

